# تصينف المراجل البخاريةBoliers Calssifications



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 يوليو 2010)

تصينف المراجل البخاريةBoliers Calssifications

تصنف المراجل وفقا لاساليب عدة و الجدول التالى يوضح احد هذة الاساليب المستخدمة فى تصنيف المراجل بشكل عام


1
تصنيف المراجل 

مصدر الطاقة	الفحم-وقود سائل-وقود غازى-مخلفات صلبة-رقود نزوى

استخدامات البخار توليد الكهرباء-عمليات صناعية-مراجل الدورة المشتركة

تمرير المياة تمرير طبيعى-تكرير جبرى- تمرير مشترك-مراجل التمرير الواحدة

ضغط البخار ضغط جوى-ضغط اقل من الشغط الحرج-ضغط اعلى من الضغط الحرج



التصميم مراجل تسلم جاهزة او مراجل تركيب بالموقع


محتويات الانابيب انابيب اللهب-انابيب الماء


وضع الفرن	داخلى-خارجى

وضح محور المرجل رأسى-افقى-مائل

الاستخدام متحرك-ثابت-متنقل




2
مقارنة بين مراجل انابيب اللهب و مراجل انابيب الماء

تدفق الماء و الغازات 
مراجل انابيب اللهب
تمر الغازات الساخنة داخل انابيب معدة لذلك و يحيط الماء بهذة الانابيب


مراجل انابيب الماء
يتدفق الماء خلال شبكة من الانابيب ذات اقطار صغيرة بينما يتعرض السطح الخارجى للانابيب للغازات الساخنة


الضغط
مراجل انابيب اللهب
الضغط الاقصى بالمرجل لا يتجاوز 25 بار

مراجل انابيب الماء
قد يصل توليد البخار اكثر من 150 بار او اكتر من 220 بار احيانا(اعلى من الضغط الحرج)


نوع الماء
مراجل انابيب اللهب
يمكن استخدام مياة عادية لتوليد البخار حيث انة لا خطورة من حدوث ترسبات على انابيب اللهب


مراجل انابيب الماء
لابد من استخدام مياة معالجة كيميائيا حيث ان ااى ترسيب من المياة داخل الانابيب قد يؤدى الى حدووث مشاكل فى الاداء


الاستخدام
مراجل انابيب اللهب
يستخدم فى المجالات التى لا تحتاج الى معدلات بخار عالية


مراجل انابيب الماء
يستخدم فى محطات توليد القدرة الكبيرة ذات سعة التبخير العالية


النقل
مراجل انابيب اللهب
صعوبة نثل هذة المراجل حيث تنقل و هى كامل التركسي مما يستلزم وسائل نقل و طرق تسمح بهذا النقل

مراجل انابيب الماء
حيث انة يركب بالموقع جزءا جزءا فلا صعوبة فى النقل


العمالة
مراجل انابيب اللهب
يحتاج الى عمالة عادية


مراجل انابيب الماء
يحتاج الى عمالة ماهرة مدربة


العمر الافتراضى
مراجل انابيب اللهب
عمر صغير نسبيا


مراجل انابيب الماء
عمر المرجل طويل نسبيا و يتراوح من 25 الى 30 سنة


نسبة التدفق
مراجل انابيب اللهب
نسبة الماء/البخار عالية
عملية تبخر الماء عملية بطيئة
تؤثر خفض كمية الماء داخل المرجل فى اداء المرجل بشكل فعال و قد لا يحدث ويادة تسخين لان كمية لماء حول الانابيب كبيرة



مراجل انابيب الماء
نسبة الماء/البخار منخفضة و لذلك
عملية تبخير الماء سريعة
خفض كمية الماء داخل الانابيب قد يؤدى الى حدوث زيادة تسخين و بالتالى يحدث شرخ او فتق فى الانابيب لقلة الماء داخلها


السعة التبخيرية
مراجل انابيب اللهب
ذو سعة تبخيرية صغيرة لصغر مساح اسطح التسخين و لهذا لا يستخدم فى محطات توليد القدرة


مراجل انابيب الماء
ذو سعة تبخيرية كبيرة لكبر مساحة اسطح التسخين و لهذا يستخدم فى محطات توليد القدرة


تمرير الماء
مراجل انابيب اللهب
عملية تمرير الماء فقيرة و بالتالى هناك فرصة لترسب و تراكم الشوائب على اسطح التسخين و قد يصعب ازالتها


مراجل انابيب الماء
عملية تمرير الماء اسرع و لهذا تقل فرصة تكون الرواسب على اسطح الانابيب من الداخل و لكن يمكن ازالتها بسهولة



حدوث انفجار
مراجل انابيب اللهب
قابلية اكبر للانفجار

مراجل انابيب الماء
يتدفق الماء فى عدد كبير من الانابيب و حدوث عطل او انهيار لاحد الانابيب لا يؤدى الى حدوث انفجار


الوقود

مراجل انابيب اللهب
لا يسمح تصميم فرن المرجل و غرفة الاحتراق بتغيير نوع الوقود

مراجل انابيب الماء
يمكن تغيير نوع الوقود

الكفاءة

مراجل انابيب اللهب
ذو كفاءة اقل من مواجل انابيب 

مراجل انابيب الماء
ذو كفاءة عالية(من 80-90%)

التفتيش-الصيانة
مراجل انابيب اللهب
يصعب تنفيذ و تفتيش اجزاء المرجل


مراجل انابيب الماء
جميع اجزاء المرجل يسهل تنظيفها و التفتيش عليها


----------



## ahmed foad (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك اللهخيرا مهندس أيمن


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 يوليو 2010)

و جزاك خيرا يا باشمهندس احمد


----------



## eng.zahid (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووور على هذا المجهود يامبدع
ونتمنى ان تجمع هذي العلومات مع الصور الخاصة بها وتنزلها بفولدر لتعم الفائدة ........وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا مهندس زاهد على المشاركة


----------



## eng.zahid (13 أغسطس 2010)

حبيبي المهندس المتميز ايمن حسن..... لا شكر على واجب ان تستحق التقدير عن هذا المجهود الرائع ... ونتمنى الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار بملاحظاتنا وطلباتنا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 أغسطس 2010)

> مشكوووور على هذا المجهود يامبدع
> ونتمنى ان تجمع هذي العلومات مع الصور الخاصة بها وتنزلها بفولدر لتعم الفائدة ........وجزاك الله خيرا



باذن الله
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع يا بشمهندس .
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد فرج ابوزيد (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكلرا يابشمهندس ايمن
ربنا يجزيك خيرا


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ساكانا (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات القيمة ,, و الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة


----------



## korzaty (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور جدا جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين*


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوعاتك شيقة وف الوقت ذاته مفيدة ياهندسة شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا و جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة


----------



## محمد السيد ابراهيم (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
بارك الله لك و فيك


----------



## ابومساعد9009 (3 يونيو 2011)

تسلم يالغالي


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يناير 2012)

كوووووووووووووووووووووود


----------



## محمد عبدالله ع (15 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك
الموضوع رائع


----------



## ammar216 (24 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## سعدالله العدوان (25 نوفمبر 2013)

كلام يعادل الذهب


----------

